# Mangrove snapper on public numbers?



## mikef

Hi,
I have 21 ft Maverick Master Angler and I would like to do some fishing for mangroves. Does anyone know of any public numbers that are within 5-6 miles of the Panama City Beach jetties that have mangroves.

I was going to try fishing with chum to try and get them up in the water column during the day first and if that doesnt work out try at night when the winds have laid down.

With out knowing what was holding the mangroves I was going to try the Red Sea Tug, Liberty Ship, Midway Boxcars, Chickasaw

Any other tips would be appreciated it.

Happy trails, Mike


----------



## FenderBender

They are easier to catch at night. It's going to be hard to pick through all the red snapper offshore. I would try right around the jetties with a live shrimp at night.


----------



## mikef

Thank you. Should I try to anchor and chum them or are you saying to just freeline shrimp on a small circle hook?



FenderBender said:


> They are easier to catch at night. It's going to be hard to pick through all the red snapper offshore. I would try right around the jetties with a live shrimp at night.


Happy trails, Mike


----------



## PCfisher66

Iv'e shot lots of them off of the reef ball and pyramids in Mexico Beach if you want to take a trip a little further down the road from PC.


----------



## mikef

Thank you for the tip Tod. I am quickly learning that divers are the ones who know where the fish are. :notworthy:

Are those spots near shore and are they public numbers?

With the wind blowing the way it has been I think I might try the jetties. It would suck to trailer down to Mexico Beach and have the wind blowin' 9 O. 
Happy trails, Mike



PCfisher66 said:


> Iv'e shot lots of them off of the reef ball and pyramids in Mexico Beach if you want to take a trip a little further down the road from PC.


----------



## NoMoSurf

Anybody ever tried catching em at night off of reefs? Especially MB? I tried going out there to a couple of reefs that I know hold fish in the day. I could see the reefs easily on my bottom machine, but ZERO fish on any of the reefs we looked at? Next morning, they were covered in fish... Never did drop a line at night. We had a crew member that was getting seasick every time we stopped. It was 2-4 and not being able to see the horizon well was bothering him.


----------



## standrew

run 6 or 7 miles west or to Fountain Bleau.... look around 1-3 miles off of the beach. There are trash piles, hard bottom, boxcars and bridge spans out there. Fish the hardbottom marks and chum. Mangroves anywhere from 5-12 pound all over out there if you do it right. long 20 lb floro leaders, no weight and drift small baits with tiny circle hooks back in the chum. Dont over feed the fish.... just get them up top


----------



## Mryin334

I've had really good luck at liberty at night or early morning....right at dusk. Chum line and 20lb Fluor. Once you get them up flatline little pieces of bait in the chum line


----------



## PCfisher66

MikeF, yes those were the public numbers only a few miles from the canal. Now I will say that some of the balls held only red snapper with a couple of gags thrown in and other there was only mangrove, it was strange. Mangrove do not venture far from their home where as reds swim all over the place. I've fished at night there too, throw a light in the water and watch the squid swarm all over the place. Catch one and drop it back down, easy catch'n. PM Sent


----------



## NoMoSurf

PCfisher66 said:


> I've fished at night there too, throw a light in the water and watch the squid swarm all over the place. Catch one and drop it back down, easy catch'n. PM Sent


Squid on the car bodies? I thought they were much farther offshore. how do you catch them? With one of those funky squid jigs?

Once caught and dropping him back in... dead or alive, whole or cut up.
When unhooking live squid, anything to watch for? I know they have a beak, do they bite aggressivly or just if you get near it.

Last thing, are these squid edible? Some good ol campfire calamari after getting home. :thumbup:


----------



## 85okhai

Wirelessly posted

You can try to catch them at the jetties. I have had some luck catching them when I tried. Shrimp or small pilchard or small chofer work well. Best spot I have caught them at is where the rocks first dip down underwater.


----------



## mikef

85okhai said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> You can try to catch them at the jetties. I have had some luck catching them when I tried. Shrimp or small pilchard or small chofer work well. Best spot I have caught them at is where the rocks first dip down underwater.


Were you fishing at night?


----------



## spinfactor

Always hearing folks brag regarding the vast numbers of Mangroves they catch and only seldom see any one post pics but when they do it's usually only 2 or 3.


----------



## Baker8425

Wirelessly posted

Lots of mangroves in St andrews bay too. Used to catch them off the life boats at she'll island, around dock at bay pt, and the old rock pile at the ice plant too.


----------



## mikef

Baker8425 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Lots of mangroves in St andrews bay too. Used to catch them off the life boats at she'll island, around dock at bay pt, and the old rock pile at the ice plant too.


Howdy, can you tell me where the "old rock pile at the ice plant" is located?

Thank you.


----------



## Baker8425

Wirelessly posted

Don't have gps #'s for it but there was a ice plant in ST andrews years and years ago. Had. A long rock pier/jetty that jutted out into the bay. I'll check google earth and see if I can find it on tgere


----------



## karma

mangroves can be hit and miss on some wrecks.. they are usually on most wrecks offshore but like people said.. the red snapper are way aggressive.. the best way to target them is to anchor up.. slowly release small pieces of chum.. like small pieces of shrimp or squid.. use like 15-20lb flourocarbon with no weight.. if alot of current you may need to use a small split shot just right above the hook.. the key is minimal tackle.. use a small but sturdy hook and slowly free line the bait on the hook... once you get them fired up.. you should have a nice cooler full..


----------



## spinfactor

karma said:


> mangroves can be hit and miss on some wrecks.. they are usually on most wrecks offshore but like people said.. the red snapper are way aggressive.. the best way to target them is to anchor up.. slowly release small pieces of chum.. like small pieces of shrimp or squid.. use like 15-20lb flourocarbon with no weight.. if alot of current you may need to use a small split shot just right above the hook.. the key is minimal tackle.. use a small but sturdy hook and slowly free line the bait on the hook... once you get them fired up.. you should have a nice cooler full..


Amen brother


----------

